

The Anti-Social Web - fredfoobar42
https://medium.com/@sanspoint/the-anti-social-web-d261f3626cf3?sourceIndex=4

======
acbilson
This is an excellent article, with a thoughtful approach and helpful links for
further research. It has put words to an expectation I have of all web content
- clear, non-demanding information.

